# Umfärbung Goldfischnachwuchs



## Iris S. (2. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,

habe in meinem kleinen Teich an Goldfischen - Sarasa und __ Shubunkin. Der verbliebene Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr (ganze 2) färbt sich nun um. Die ganze Zeit waren sie oben schwarz dann grau und um die Bauchlinie weiß. Ganz klar Sarasa, dachte ich.

Nun färbt sich der eine in komplett knallgelb-orange . Wenn das so bleibt, wird er farblich aussehen wie eine zu groß gewordene __ Goldelritze.

Ändert sich das noch um in rot?

LG
__ Iris


----------



## Patrol-Lady (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umfärbung Goldfischnachwuchs*

:Hi __ Iris - meiner Erfahrung nach färben sich Goldfische wie sie wollen, nur nicht (zumindest bei mir nich nie beobachtet) von einem helleren in einen dunkleren Ton. Von meinen Göringen sind auch zwei mehr Orange und zwei Rot ...
LG, Conny


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umfärbung Goldfischnachwuchs*

hallo
kann Conny nur zustimmen.
ich hatte mal den gleichen besatz wie du...
alle färbungen sind möglich und jede zeiträume, in denen es passiert.
je nachdem wieviel sie eben von ihren eltern mitbekommen haben..
ich hatte goldis, die 4 jahre schwarz waren und dann plötzlich nach und nach orange-rot wurden, gefleckte, die alle farbe verloren und ab und an  von inzucht geschwächte, die fast durchsichtig waren.allerdings haben diese auch  nie  mehr als 1-2 jahre gelebt.
es gibt keine regel wie,wann und  ob sie sich umfärben.

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Iris S. (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umfärbung Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo,



sister_in_act schrieb:


> alle färbungen sind möglich und jede zeiträume, in denen es passiert.
> je nachdem wieviel sie eben von ihren eltern mitbekommen haben..



Deswegen bin ich ja so verwundert. Ich habe keine Goldfische in gelb/orange. Von wem hat der Nachwuchsfisch diese Farbe  ?

LG
__ Iris


----------



## marcus18488 (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umfärbung Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo

ich würd sagen: Es sind vieleicht Kuckukskinder.

Die Färbung kann einige Generationen zurückliegen

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Iris S. (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umfärbung Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten. Dann schieben wir es mal auf die Großeltern .

Eigentlich ist es ja egal welche Farbe der Kleine hat, ich behalte ihn trotzdem.

LG
__ Iris


----------



## zickenkind (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Umfärbung Goldfischnachwuchs*

Hallo __ Iris,

habe einen __ Goldfisch der erst orange war und sich vor ein paar Jahren dann gedacht hat ich werde mal weiss. Freut sich aber bester Gesundheit. Auch Goldfischnachwuchs braucht sich nicht im ersten Jahr orange Färben, das kann auch ein wenig dauern. 2 Goldfische von vor 2 Jahren bekommen jetzt erst ihre orangene Farbe. Tja und die Gene können wir zum Glück ja noch nicht beeinflussen.....


----------

